# Amazon has some competition now



## Lon (Mar 1, 2018)

I just checked out JET>COM and compared prices on some products vs. Amazon

Interesting!



https://www.cnbc.com/2015/07/21/jet-v-amazon-here-is-the-price-war-winner-so-far.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2018)

That article is from 2015 I wonder how they are doing.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2018)

Should be interesting to watch this play out. I heard somewhere that Walmart was looking to give Amazon some competition as well, not sure where that stands. All this competition for mail order will be a win for consumers, but it will probably hurt the brick & mortars.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2018)

I notice now you can order from Walmart for pickup on items they don't have in stock. Great. No shipping charge.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I notice now you can order from Walmart for pickup on items they don't have in stock. Great. No shipping charge.



We use Amazon Prime, pay $99 a year and get free shipping on everything. With us it pays for itself in about 2 months. Just got to be careful because some of the companies on Amazon build the shipping charges into their price when offering prime.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> That article is from 2015 I wonder how they are doing.



Jet.com was bought by Walmart in 2016 for $3 billion.

https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/07/walmart-buys-jet-com-for-3-billion/


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

JimW said:


> We use Amazon Prime, pay $99 a year and get free shipping on everything. With us it pays for itself in about 2 months. Just got to be careful because some of the companies on Amazon build the shipping charges into their price when offering prime.



Many of the items sold by Walmart show two prices: one price is for store pickup, the other is their charge for the same item shipped to your home.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Many of the items sold by Walmart show two prices: one price is for store pickup, the other is their charge for the same item shipped to your home.



Ah! but how about pickup at the store.  They bring in a ton of stuff all at once.  So your item should be shipping free if you have to pick it up yourself.

I really haven't got into that stuff yet but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2018)

I think they have already been swamped by Amazon.  I feel for the brick and mortar stores, mom and pop etc. but the reality is, INTERNET.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I think they have already been swamped by Amazon.  I feel for the brick and mortar stores, mom and pop etc. but the reality is, INTERNET.



It certainly is for me.   I can order almost anything from the comfort of my recliner and have it show up on my doorstep in a day or two.   Who can argue with that?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I think they have already been swamped by Amazon.  I feel for the brick and mortar stores, mom and pop etc. but the reality is, INTERNET.



I feel sorry for the good people in retail businesses. However, retail shopping where I live is neither convenient nor a fun experience. Clothing retailers who target women order 9,000 of size 2 and a handful of real sizes. Retailers like to staff their stores with people who pass the nasty test with flying colors. No thanks. I'll shop at LLBean and Lands End online and avoid all of that.

When I broke my shoulder I discovered the wonders of having Amazon deliver heavy items to my door. I've never looked back.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Ah! but how about pickup at the store.  They bring in a ton of stuff all at once.  So your item should be shipping free if you have to pick it up yourself.



It is, and that was the point of my post.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

Walmart's shipping is absolutely horrible. My last two orders vanished and I had to go through customer service to get them replaced. Although their customer service reps are polite and take care of the problem, it means shipping takes more than twice as long as it should. I shouldn't have to notify them when I don't get what I ordered. Their estimated shipping times are far more than the two days they promise, so they start out on the wrong foot.

Target is far and above the best place to buy small appliances online. In the last year I've bought a microwave and vacuum cleaner from them, both of them exactly what I wanted and for a better price than Amazon or Walmart.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

I agree that Target's online business is excellent.   But I order from Amazon, Walmart and Costco and I've never had any problem with any of them.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2018)

Brick and Mortar Retail is slowly dying.  Sears, KMart, numerous shopping centers, and even Toys-r-Us, are all scrambling to stay in business.  I've shopped online for years, and I figure I save at least 30% on everything I buy...and sometimes as much as 60%.  About the only things I prefer from the stores are clothing and groceries, and basic auto stuff...oil, filters, etc.  Personally, I don't understand the "magic" of Amazon...I always check that site, but 99% of the time I can find the same item cheaper, elsewhere.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 2, 2018)

Never have had a problem with Amazon or Walmart shipping to me. Only had one thing damaged and cs was excellent.  Love not having to leave the house unless I want to.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 3, 2018)

I've never had a problem with Amazon or Walmart shipping either.  In fact, the last two times I have ordered from Walmart, it was groceries, for example canned goods, etc. and I was impressed. They were packaged very good and I received them in 2 days just as advertised with no shipping charges.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I agree that Target's online business is excellent.   But I order from Amazon, Walmart and Costco and I've never had any problem with any of them.



UPS and FedEx both suck where I live now. I've lived other places where FedEx was good, but not here. 

UPS is even worse, and that's the shipping service Walmart uses that loses shipments and is slower than molasses. What's weird is that UPS used to be the best. It's hard to tell what layer of stupidity their management added that changed a good shipper to a bad one.

YMMV


----------



## SeniorsParadise (Mar 4, 2018)

There is an alliance between Google and Walmart https://fool.com/investing/2017/10/28/wal-mart-and-google-form-anti-amazon-alliance.aspx. I can't wait to see Amazon losing traffic from google search results!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 4, 2018)

People still use Google as their search engine?


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 4, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> UPS and FedEx both suck where I live now. I've lived other places where FedEx was good, but not here.
> 
> UPS is even worse, and that's the shipping service Walmart uses that loses shipments and is slower than molasses. What's weird is that UPS used to be the best. It's hard to tell what layer of stupidity their management added that changed a good shipper to a bad one.
> 
> YMMV



UPS is good for me, Fedex not so much. Bought a tv through Amazon not long ago and Fedex delivered it to my house upside down. I think the reason they did that was because that part of the box was not sealed well and wanted to hide it. When I picked up the box to bring in, the tv literally started sliding out of the bottom. And when I did bring in and emptied the contents, the styrofoam packaging was all busted up leading me to believe it had fallen out at some point. Luckily the tv was not damaged and in good working order. Another thing they don't even bother ringing your doorbell....just leave it w/o notice. The UPS guy does ring the bell. I also blame Amazon for part of the problem. They should inspect the taping on boxes before shipping. I have received other items from them with the taping half ass done.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2018)

I just bought Amazon stock after reading and listening to the "pros" recommend buying it. It is at $1,500 +/- now. I use their website frequently. If you ever get a chance to watch the documentary about how their warehouses work you will find it interesting.


----------



## Lon (Mar 4, 2018)

JET SUCKS!! and I am sticking with my Amazon Prime. I ordered $40 worth of items with Jet. The prices were excellent and they said the shipment would arrive on March 1, Here it is March 4th and no delivery. Amazon shipping times have always been accurate.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 4, 2018)

.

My online shopping is mostly from Amazon via USPS. I have a PO Box.  When I get a package, the PO puts a key to a larger locked box in my box.

I have an older computer and can't access Walmart's website.  I wonder if Walmart knows it prevents a portion of the population from accessing it's website [I can't be the only one.]


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2018)

I have heard at times, Amazon needs to hire private deliverers to fulfill that 2 day promise. But honestly, I usually don't need anything that soon.


----------



## James (Mar 4, 2018)

I actually set foot in a Best Buy store for the first time in a couple of years to get a last minute gift.  We have ordered online from them for the last few years and always for the past couple.

Couldn't believe how empty the shelves were.  Looks like they're about ready to close the store.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I have heard at times, Amazon needs to hire private deliverers to fulfill that 2 day promise. But honestly, I usually don't need anything that soon.


Even though I do not request Sunday delivery, if I order on Friday it is delivered on Sunday. The package comes from USPS from another town East of us. They have all their Sunday deliveries routed to that Post Office..


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 4, 2018)

Bullie76 said:


> UPS is good for me, Fedex not so much. Bought a tv through Amazon not long ago and Fedex delivered it to my house upside down. I think the reason they did that was because that part of the box was not sealed well and wanted to hide it. When I picked up the box to bring in, the tv literally started sliding out of the bottom. And when I did bring in and emptied the contents, the styrofoam packaging was all busted up leading me to believe it had fallen out at some point. Luckily the tv was not damaged and in good working order. Another thing they don't even bother ringing your doorbell....just leave it w/o notice. The UPS guy does ring the bell. I also blame Amazon for part of the problem. They should inspect the taping on boxes before shipping. I have received other items from them with the taping half ass done.



It's possible your TV wasn't shipped by Amazon but came from the seller. There's an Amazon review section called Leave Seller Feedback that is about shippers/shipping issues; I would make a complaint there. I did that one time and got a very quick response.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

I've ordered something from Jet.com   I didn't like that their delivery person left my package on the stoop of a multi dwelling apartment building which is facing the street. Glad I came home when I did...it could have been stepped on. Also I noticed Jet doesn't have nearly the variety Amazon has and their prices weren't as good on many items.Don't know if I'd use them again.  You might want to also check out which is like a wholesale club without the fee. Their delivery is fast, they include free samples of your choosing and I was impressed by the handwritten note thanking me for my order. https://www.boxed.com/

I order from Amazon a few times a year. I managed to avoid paying shipping fees 95% of the time.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2018)

I never pay shipping charges with anybody as there is nothing I order that I can't wait a  few days for.  My stuff always gets here at least one day before the day they say it will be delivered. I am not paying for prime when I do not need it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I never pay shipping charges with anybody as there is nothing I order that I can't wait a  few days for.  My stuff always gets here at least one day before the day they say it will be delivered. I am not paying for prime when I do not need it.


Here in Texas, we are fortunate to have two distribution centers here in the Dallas/Ft Worth area..


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I still  brave the brick and mortar stores.  1. Because I really like to drive and   2. I like to shop and see and feel and examine what I'm buying.  I'll drive out of my way to get something even if it costs more.  It all depends on the store.  If I walk in and am ignored for the first 15 minutes, I'm outta there. I appreciate customer service.  I want to walk in and say  I need a 5" paintbrush and have someone go get and check me out.  BTW, Old Mack forgot to buy me any paintbrushes - he's wondering why he's the only one painting the house.


----------

